# Get Bit Custom Rod Supply - Free Shipping - No Oversize Fees - 3 days only!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*We realize a lot of people will be traveling over Memorial Day Weekend so we wanted to start celebrating Now!

FREE SHIPPING AND NO OVERSIZE FEES!! 3 Days Only!

Stock up on all your custom rod building supplies. Alps Reel Seats, Fuji Guides, Alps Power wrappers, Liberty Blanks, and everything else you can think of!!

*Customers who purchase blanks over 8ft10 will be contacted and charged actual shipping. 

Click Here to Save!

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...36687&ca=5aa28e37-32fa-4721-b061-a777b618e4cf*


----------

